# PVR 721 Wrong Color!



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

As good as the PVR 721 may be, I for one would never buy any component until it is offered in black. With the investment I have in my system, appearances mean everything. All my AV components are visible behind glass doors so that I can operate them with IR remotes, such as the Sony RM AV2100. Look at the attached photo and offer your opinion. The PVR 721 would replace the HM-DSR100U digitial JVC satellite recorder on the center shelf of the right tower.


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

You can wait for 522 (I think it will be in black), or buy 6000 and 501.


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

PVR 522 might look like that http://www.dishretailer.com/ts2002/Disk3/MVC-023S.JPG


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by igleaner _
> *
> With the investment I have in my system, appearances mean everything.
> *


I agree with you 100%. I don't know why they didn't offer the 721 in black. Choices are good.
You have a beautiful system, but I don't think that a silver 721 will be any more distracting to the aesthetics of your theater than all of the exposed cables that you have dangling behind your componets.
It wouldn't take much effort to hide them.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

igleaner, you might want to reduce the size of your next picture attachment. I'm limping by with a 21,600 dialup connection at work currently, and you can't imagine how long your picture took to download!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Don't like it? Willing to void your warranty? Paint it If you're careful, I don't think it would hurt any except for covering up front panel markings and voiding your warranty (though on a $529 box are you willing to take any chances? I'm not responsible for any bad you do to your 721 - try at your own risk)


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

Concerning the exposed wiring, I should point out that they are only visible here as the flash lit up the spaces beneath the shelves. Normally, no light shines between the shelves in these 24 inch deep towers which have tinted glass doors, and the wires you see are actually even further behind in a slot behind the towers. I was disappointed in the way this shot came out, and apoligize for the large resolution. I've attached another shot at lower resolution, which except for the glare of the windows across the room, demonstrate how the wires are not visible. Normally, the TV is used either at nite or the drapes are closed blocking any glare. By the way, how does the 522 differ from the 721?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Here is a 721 in your system. I assume the glass is lightly tinted, so I darkened the 721 just a hair.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

They said on the Tech Chat that they chose that color because all of the new generation audio/video components are going silver. News to me. But it begs the question... why make the 522 in black?

BTW, you've got a really attractive setup, igleaner. Kudos. I can understand why you'd hate to ruin it.


----------



## Nordug (Aug 6, 2002)

I like the silver color, my Sony Wega Tv is silver. Everyting used to be silver until the early 80's when everyting started coming in black. For me it is a nice change.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

I don't mind "silver" per se. But I mixed feeling about painted silver plastic. My philips q50 DVD player with a real brushed metal face looks far nicer than the 721.


----------



## igleaner (Aug 22, 2002)

Many thanks for the simulated photo rking401. You've convinced me that it doesn't look bad. Is that what you thought? By the way, the lighting within these cabinets is really quite dark, so it won't even look as obvious as you've shown it. It was the flash that made everything look overly bright.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I like the silver. My DVD player is silver as is my WEGA TV in my bedroom. Its like the 80's all over again. 

Now if I could just find my old Fisher and Yorx gear...


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

I have a silver tv, a gold dvd player and a black utv receiver all in one cabinet. It look eclectic (trashy?)  Everything works, though, and that is the main thing. I'm jealous of the big-screen tv...


----------



## lordgarth (Sep 13, 2002)

I buy black if it's available, but I went with black tinted glass to cover my components. I think it tidies things up. I also prefer the extra dimming it provides for my components that don't have dim controls.

:lg:


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

How about changing out your glass to smoked? Then you won't even see it.


----------

